# "esagerare" al contrario



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti.

Cerco un modo di dire italiano che corrisponde a "cadere al altro lato del cavallo" (traduzione letterale dalla mia lingua madre). Il senso è _grosso modo_ "esagerando arrivare ad un risultato  contrario, ma ugualmente negativo/pericoloso/etc.". 

_Esempio_: 

Tizio, che prima aveva problemi con la salute perché mangiava troppo, dice:
- Oggi non ho mangiato niente
Una possibile risposta:
- Stai attento per non "cadere all'altro lato del cavallo"

_Spiegazione_: "Non esagerare per non avere dei problemi di nuovo, questa volta appunto perché non mangi niente".

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## frugnaglio

Ciao!

Mi vengono in mente solo proverbi, come “il troppo stroppia” e “chi troppo vuole, nulla stringe”.
Si può dire “attento a non strafare” che però ha solo il senso dell'esagerazione, non del raggiungimento di un risultato opposto a quello voluto. Qualcun altro saprà trovare un'espressione migliore.

Permettimi un paio di appunti:
Stai attento *a* non "cadere *dall*'altro lato del cavallo"


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis.
Non è proprio un modo di dire, ma la prima cosa che mi viene in mente, usata nel linguaggio quotidiano, è "non esagerare nell'altro senso".


----------



## lorenzos

Non saprei dire qualcosa sul "raggiungimento di un risultato opposto a quello voluto", però "cadere dall'altro lato del cavallo" ricorda il "*Troppa grazia Sant'Antonio!*" di quello che ricevette un aiuto sproporzionato, e alla fine controproducente.


----------



## giginho

Ragazzi, ma sono l'unico a cui viene in mente:

Stai attento a non cadere dalla padella nella brace

?


----------



## frugnaglio

giginho said:


> Ragazzi, ma sono l'unico a cui viene in mente:
> 
> Stai attento a non cadere dalla padella nella brace
> 
> ?



Non mi sembra che significhi la stessa cosa. Ha solo il senso di un andare di male in peggio, non di un'esagerazione. E inoltre si può usare solo se la situazione di partenza è già molto cattiva.

Il “troppa grazia Sant'Antonio” sì invece, però è un'esclamazione, la vedo un po' difficile da inserire in una frase.


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> Permettimi un paio di appunti:


Naruralmente, anche senza chiedere il permesso


> "cadere *dall*'altro lato del cavallo"


Solo per chiarire: nella versione originale si parla di  cadere _dove_ e no _da dove_. M'immagino che la sostanza sia questa: Tizio monta al cavallo e cade, diciamo a destra. La prossima volta, per riuscire a salire al cavallo, Tizio fa un salto troppo  grande (=_esagera_) e cade di nuovo però questa volta a sinistra del cavallo (=_si trova di nuovo in pericolo_). (Non ho mai montato un cavallo in vita mia  ...). Forse _nell'__altro lato _sarebbe più adeguato?


----------



## Necsus

No, Francis, è proprio "*dall*'altro lato".
Riprendendo il tema trattato in un'altra discussione, il _complemento di moto a luogo_ può essere introdotto dalle preposizioni _in, a, *da*, per, su, tra, verso, sopra, sotto,dentro, fuori_ e dalle locuzioni preposizionali _in direzione di, alla volta di_ ecc. (Treccani)


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... il _complemento di moto a luogo_ può essere introdotto dalle preposizioni _in, a, *da*, per, su, tra, verso, sopra, sotto,dentro, fuori_ e dalle locuzioni preposizionali _in direzione di, alla volta di_ ecc.


Ciao Necsus. Sì lo so, ci avevo anche pensato, ma non ero sicuro in questo caso concreto, vista la possibilità teorica di due interpretazioni diverse (la preposizione _da_ è un po' misteriosa, almeno dal punto di vista di un non madrelingua  ...). Grazie.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Necsus. Sì lo so, ci avevo anche pensato, ma non ero sicuro in questo caso concreto, vista la possibilità teorica di due interpretazioni diverse (la preposizione _da_ è un po' misteriosa, almeno dal punto di vista di un non madrelingua  ...). Grazie.


I modi di dire ''da questa parte'' / ''da questo lato''/''dall'altro lato'' sono espressioni 'cristallizzate', e possono servire per tradurre sia lo stato in luogo che (come dice Necsus) il moto a luogo.
Sei da questa parte? Vai dall'altra parte! Rimani da questo lato! Vai dall'altro lato!
PS. trovo molto carina e pittoresca l'espressione ungherese ''cadere dall'altro lato del cavallo''.


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Cerco un modo di dire italiano che corrisponde a "cadere al altro lato del cavallo" (traduzione letterale dalla mia lingua madre). Il senso è _grosso modo_ "*esagerando arrivare ad un risultato  contrario, ma ugualmente negativo/pericoloso/etc.*".
> 
> _Esempio_:
> 
> Tizio, che prima aveva problemi con la salute perché mangiava troppo, dice:
> - Oggi non ho mangiato niente
> Una possibile risposta:
> - Stai attento per non "cadere all'altro lato del cavallo"
> 
> _Spiegazione_: "Non esagerare per non avere dei problemi di nuovo, questa volta appunto perché non mangi niente".
> 
> Grazie in anticipo


 Ciao Francis, 
quello che penso è che non ci sia in italiano un'espressione idiomatica, un modo di dire, una frase fatta che intenda esattamente il senso da te esplicitato e che io ho evidenziato in grassetto. 
L'espressione più comune che meglio si adatta alle tue parole è quella esposta da Necsus al post #3. 
Per altro anche l'espressione portata in risalto da Gigiño (meglio, secondo me, se espressa in questo modo: "Stai attento/Occhio a non passare dalla padella alla brace.") si adatta benissimo al caso specifico e a quel significato, tranne che per l'idea di "ugualmente" visto che questa la si usa perlopiù per esprimere un peggioramento della situazione (cosa che poi io ritengo più probabile in riferimento al contesto d'esempio).
Un'altra possibile risposta potrebbe essere "Stai attento/Occhio all'altra faccia della medaglia.", la quale esprime bene l'idea di uguaglianza ma non dell'esagerazione.


----------



## embriaci

La locuzione più prossima che mi viene in mente è: cadere dalla padella nella brace, che nel tuo esempio mi sembra funzionare bene.


----------



## alicip

Non so se "passare/andare da un estremo all'altro" possa coprire tutto il significato del proverbio ungherese.


----------



## bearded

> alicip:
> passare da un estremo all'altro


----------



## dragonseven

alicip said:


> Non so se "passare/andare da un estremo all'altro" possa coprire tutto il significato del proverbio ungherese.


 Ciao Alicip! 
L'espressione denota l'eccesso, l'esagerazione ma non porta con sé il significato uguaglianza e quello di negatività o pericolosità. 
Grosso modo vale a dire ciò che ha scritto Necsus nel suo primo post, però al contrario di quella frase questa non si adatta, o meglio è poco idiomatica (credo che nessuno la userebbe), in risposta all'esempio di Francis con l'intento di ravvisare l'attenzione della pericolosità di cosa sta facendo il protagonista. 
In generale, questa espressione è usata, più che per casi concreti, in discussioni dove alla lunga si tende ad esagerare nell'esemplificazioni in un senso e nell'altro o addirittura a titolo politico quando chi si esprime lo fa con estremismi. Ad esempio (la prima parte, fino alla virgola, basterebbe ripeterla qualche volta al nostro Matteo Salvini dopo che ha lanciato un paio di suoi esempi ):
"Smettila/Finiscila di passare da un estremo all'altro, non ti seguo e mi fai perdere il filo del discorso." che quasi lo avvicina più al detto "passare di palo in frasca", anche se il significato di quest'ultimo nulla c'entra col discorso di questa discussione.

Sicuro di essermi spiegato male, sono a disposizione per qualsiasi chiarimento.


----------



## francisgranada

alicip said:


> Non so se "passare/andare da un estremo all'altro" possa coprire tutto il significato del proverbio ungherese.


Sì, "da un estremo all'altro" si dice anche da noi, a volte in situazioni simili. Però come "definizione" direi che la versione di Necsus "non esagerare nell'altro senso" corrisponde di più a quel modo di dire ungherese. Invece "cadere dalla padella nella brace" (ciao, Gigi) mi pare di esprimere piuttosto una certa gradazione e non "l'altro senso".

P.S. Ciao Dragon, vedo che ci siamo incrociati un po'.


----------



## bearded

> dragonseven:
> credo che nessuno la userebbe


Io, ad un mangione che mi dice che oggi non ha mangiato, risponderei tranquillamente: ''Attento a non passare da un estremo all'altro!'', e
a me questa frase sembra perfettamente idiomatica. [L'esempio del mangione è dell'OP.]


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Io, ad un mangione che mi dice che oggi non ha mangiato, risponderei tranquillamente: ''Attento a non passare da un estremo all'altro!'' ...


Sono d'accordo. Però capisco anche il ragionamento di Dragon ("da un estremo all'altro" si usa anche in senso un po' diverso).

Aggiungo solo che non necessariamente si tratta di esortazioni/ammonizioni/critiche ("Attento ...") come lo forse suggerisce il mio esempio con il "mangione". Un esempio, forse meno "plastico" o tipico, potrebbe essere anche: "Giovanni, che è una persona umile e gentilissima, oggi mi pare di "essere caduto dall'altra parte del cavallo".  Cioè, per qualche motivo, Giovanni oggi si comporta del tutto contrariamente rispetto a come lo conosciamo: è arrogante, non rispetta a nessuno, ecc ...


----------



## alicip

bearded man said:


> Io, ad un mangione che mi dice che oggi non ha mangiato, risponderei tranquillamente: ''Attento a non passare da un estremo all'altro!'', e
> a me questa frase sembra perfettamente idiomatica. [L'esempio del mangione è dell'OP.]



Anch'io la vedo così.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 
Un paio di osservazioni. 

La prima in risposta a B.M. e Alicip. 
Scusate, ho commesso l'errore di non anteporre _quasi_ a _nessuno_ (in effetti c'è sempre, o quasi, qualcuno). Dico solo che personalmente non darei mai una risposta del genere in quel contesto piuttosto darei quella di Gigiño, poi dovendo rispondere o sentire qualcuno rispondere, usando il termine _estremo_, ritengo più opportuna e più comprensibile come risposta -pur non essendo al pari con quella di Necsus- la forma "*gli estremi si toccano*"; questa non solo dà l'idea di esagerazione/eccesso ma anche quella di stesso risultato all'opposto, mancherebbe della negatività, del pericolo nel suo significato richiesto in OP.

La seconda è a Francis.
Il nuovo esempio sconvolge un po' tutto ciò che è stato detto finora. In questi casi è meglio riportare i due esempi sin dall'inizio.  Quindi l'aspetto principale del detto/modo di dire è la contrarietà e non l'esagerazione e la negatività? 
Alla luce di questo nuovo esempio, sicuramente la "padella" la possiamo riporre al suo posto, non va bene; anche quello di Necsus e Alicip sono abbastanza fuori portata; mentre rimane attivo (insomma) quello della "medaglia".
Il fatto è che per questo esempio di modi di dire ce ne sono. Però, prima di citarli serve una risposta a questa domanda:
Sarebbe lo stesso se Giovanni fosse solitamente arrogante eccetera e oggi si comportasse in maniera umile e gentile?


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> Quindi l'aspetto principale del detto/modo di dire è la contrarietà e non l'esagerazione e la negatività?


 Anche l'esagerazione. Qundi se uno è semplicemente una persona gentile, ma oggi si comporta "male", non ancora "cade dall'altro lato del cavallo". Il mio esempio presuppone qualcuno che normalmente si presenta molto/straordinariamente (per non dire esageratamente) gentile e umile, ma oggi si comporta in maniera del tutto contraria (esagerando, come se fosse cambiato).  La negatività nel senso assoluto (come per esempio un pericolo) non è necessaria, comunque direi che tipicamente è presente in qualche modo. Infine, non si tratta di una formula matematica, quindi l'uso dipende dal contesto o da come una certa situazione viene vista soggetivamente. 





> Sarebbe lo stesso se Giovanni fosse solitamente arrogante eccetera e oggi si comportasse in maniera umile e gentile?


Meno probabile, ma a seconda del contesto, se p.e. si trattasse di un comportamento esageratamente/innaturalmente/sorprendentemente umile, quasi Giovanni volesse dimostrare che ormai è diventato una tutt'altra persona, allora riesco ad immaginare.  

(Tutto quello che sto dicendo è solo la mia opinione personale ...)


----------



## dragonseven

Allora, se le cose stanno così (esagerazione e contrarietà con un pizzico di negatività), mi dispiace... non ho presente un modo di dire o proverbio che rappresenti o racchiuda, in entrambe le situazioni, il senso richiesto. Personalmente per ogni caso ne userei diversi e differenti, efficaci comunque a modo loro. 
Per ora mi devo arrendere, ma non mi do per vinto e se dovessi mai trovarlo ti assicuro che sarai sicuramente il primo a saperlo!


----------



## bearded

> Sarebbe lo stesso se Giovanni fosse solitamente arrogante ecc. e oggi si comportasse in maniera umile e gentile?


Scusate la mia ostinazione, ma anche in questo caso (in cui al posto della negatività è comparsa una positività) l'esempio di alicip - che io ho trovato valido - sarebbe applicabile:
''Giovanni, oggi stai proprio passando da un estremo all'altro!''
Non è più una ammonizione o critica, come dice Francis al #18, bensì una constatazione compiaciuta.


----------



## Sempervirens

Mah, più che un proverbio mi ricordo di una frase che diceva la mia povera nonna: "_Chi la dieta troppo vuole, prima o poi d'inedia muore"._

Ho controllato in rete ma non sono riuscito a trovare questa espressione. Peccato!  

S.V


----------



## alicip

bearded man said:


> Scusate la mia ostinazione, ma anche in questo caso (in cui al posto della negatività è comparsa una positività) l'esempio di alicip - che io ho trovato valido - sarebbe applicabile:
> ''Giovanni, oggi stai proprio passando da un estremo all'altro!''
> Non è più una ammonizione o critica, come dice Francis al #18, bensì una constatazione compiaciuta.



Anch'io la vedo così. Anche per il semplice fatto che sembra una costruzione per così dire "universalmente applicabile". 
Oppure potrei dire: "Ma cosa è successo a Giovanni oggi? Non è (proprio) da lui comportarsi così."


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis! 
Dopo aver scritto l'ultimo mio messaggio, in giornata mi è venuto alla mente: "Ma gli esempi che ha fatto sembrano '*convergenze parallele*'. Beh, perché no? In fin dei conti cosa c'è di meglio per esprimere esagerazione e contrarietà se non con un ossimoro?". Ora, non so se ne esiste uno più specifico ma se ne può inventare uno ad hoc, aggiungendo il pizzico di negatività. 
Un proverbio che ho trovato nel frattempo, però più utilizzabile in risposta al caso in OP che a quello successivo, è questo:
"*gli stolti mentre fuggono un vizio, cadono nel contrario*".
Mentre un modo di dire utilizzabile, adattandolo alle necessità, sarebbe "*tra Scilla e Carridi*" il quale esprime l'idea del trovarsi tra due pericoli uno opposto all'altro. 



Ciao, @Bearded man, @Alicip : Sono ancora in attesa di sapere dove sta il senso di contrarietà in quella frase. Se si "passa una cosa da destra a sinistra", si può dire che la si "passa da un estremo all'altro" ma la _destra_ non è il contrario della _sinistra,_ tranne che allo specchio. 
Spero di aver reso l'idea.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Dragonseven
Se per 'contrarieta' intendi una cosa che sia il contrario dell'altra, a me pare che 'da un estremo all'altro' renda bene l'idea. Dall'umiltà all'arroganza, dal mangiare troppo al digiunare, o viceversa, sono passaggi da un estremo all'altro.  Spero che questa spiegazione non trovi contrarietà (in un altro senso) da parte tua...


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Ciao, Dragonseven
> Se per 'contrarieta' intendi una cosa che sia il contrario dell'altra...


 Ciao Bearded Man, 
per _contrarieta_: no; per _contrarietà_: sì, certo. 
Ho l'impressione che non ci capiamo. Forse, anzi, molto probabilmente per demerito mio nell'esprimere le mie osservazioni. 
Provo a dirlo in altre parole. 
Io non ho mai affermato, neppure lasciato credere o intendere, che quella espressione sia scorretta, sbagliata o non adatta nel contesto esemplificativo dei due casi. Modestamente, mi sono limitato a cercare, e provare a dare, una risposta la quale potesse essere il più fedele possibile al significato esposto da Francisgranada per il modo di dire, credo, comune nel suo Paese d'origine. Un modo di dire in Italiano che rispecchiasse le caratteristiche di quello originale, un modo di dire che portasse al suo interno queste informazioni. 
Devo ammettere che tale modo di dire non l'ho trovato e riaffermo che l'espressione che si avvicina di più, anche per uso comune, mi risulta essere il primo descritto, ossia quello dato da Necsus che, come lui stesso ha affermato, non è propriamente un modo di dire. 
Tornando alla frase da te appoggiata per valida in valore di contrarietà, ho già scritto che da parte mia (e non solo): questo valore è espresso con più consapevolezza, dal lato di chi lo pronuncia e di chi lo ascolta, nel detto "gli estremi si toccano" (vedi post #20).
Ripeto, nessuno intende screditare "da un estremo all'altro" come risposta possibile e valida; io intendo screditarla come sinonimo 'assoluto' di "cadere (d)all'altro lato del cavallo". Non so se mi spiego, spero che questa volta il mio intendimento non venga di nuovo portato fuoristrada.


----------



## alicip

Non esistono sinonimi assoluti all'interno di una lingua, figuriamoci quando si tratta di tradurre da una lingua all'altra...per non parlare di espressioni idiomatiche, proverbi, modi di dire e simili per i quali è impossibile offrire una traduzione e/o una interpretazione equivalente al 100% quando si passa da una lingua all'altra.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho trovato questa definizione su internet:

"Cambiamento esagerato di un certo comportamento che risulta nella continuazione del comportamento originale col segno contrario. Per esempio: una persona sempre risparmiosa, comincia a spendere i soldi senza badare alle spese (senza riflessione, sconsideratamente, ecc...)"

(E' una traduzione terribile, ma volevo essere possibilmente fedele al testo ungherese ... "Segno" nel senso matematico: più/meno) 

P.S.1 Il momento della negatività non è "obbligatorio" come lo dicevo anche prima, per esempio _essere risparmioso _non si può considerare negativo. Comunque la propria esagerazione ha già un senso negativo (almeno tipicamente).  

P.S.2 Non ho trovato corrispondenti modi di dire neanche in altre lingue (incluso l'inglese), solo spiegazioni tipo "andare all'altro estremo".


----------



## dragonseven

Ora posso tranquillamente affermare che le espressioni di uso più comune che si prestano per riferirsi a comportamenti di questo genere sono varie, tra queste vi sono:
_"essere impazzito/ammattito", "ti/gli è partita una scheggia/rotella", "aver perso la bussola/qualche rotella", "dover avere perso la testa/(l'uso del)la ragione"_ eccetera; _"non essere del tutto a posto"_ sarebbe già troppo serafica per il contesto.  
Francis, capisco che non è ciò che richiedevi in particolare ma è quello che più spesso noi utilizziamo in questi casi, perlomeno, in quegli ambienti che io frequento.





francisgranada said:


> P.S.1 Il momento della negatività non è "obbligatorio" come lo dicevo anche prima, per esempio _essere risparmioso _non si può considerare negativo.


"_Essere risparmioso_" no, vero; però il contrario sì, sicuramente. 


@Alicip: Concordo. Ma, naturalmente, con "sinonimo 'assoluto'" non intendevo quello che hai capito tu, se no per quale motivo ho messo le virgolette solo su _assoluto_​!?!


----------

